# Anyone from Mississippi?



## JackOfAllCubes (May 5, 2018)

Hey, I only know one or two cubers from my school, but I was wondering if any other cubers are in mississippi as well


----------



## LightFlame_ (May 5, 2018)

Nope. I was born in Alabama, though! Not there anymore.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (May 5, 2018)

I am! What area in Mississippi do you live in?


----------



## JackOfAllCubes (May 5, 2018)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> I am! What area in Mississippi do you live in?


I live in Desoto County, what about you?


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (May 5, 2018)

JackOfAllCubes said:


> I live in Desoto County, what about you?


Just opposite of there, I live in the southwest.


----------



## JackOfAllCubes (May 5, 2018)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> Just opposite of there, I live in the southwest.


Oh wow, that sucks, but thats cool to meet another mississippian.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (May 5, 2018)

JackOfAllCubes said:


> Oh wow, that sucks, but thats cool to meet another mississippian.


Yeah, it's really hard to find other cubers here, there are only 13 registered cubers in Mississippi.


----------



## JackOfAllCubes (May 5, 2018)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> Yeah, it's really hard to find other cubers here, there are only 13 registered cubers in Mississippi.


Yea, I only know two cubers at my school, one who is an actual cuber, and one who I taught to solve a rubiks cube


----------



## Mikel (May 6, 2018)

I went to Mississippi once.


----------



## LightFlame_ (May 7, 2018)

mississippi was a state once


----------



## BN_2112 (Jan 15, 2020)

JackOfAllCubes said:


> I live in Desoto County, what about you?


Hey. Tate County cuber here. Nice to know that there's others close by.


----------

